
Show HN: We made finding a REMOTE developer job easy - BorisBorisov91
https://join.remotemore.com/hackernews
======
wizzerking
I tried to put in a URI from github.com Pressed the next button and NOTHING
Tried with www as part of URI STILL NOTHING Maybe it's just me, but this site
is not ready for prime time as far as the github URI

~~~
BorisBorisov91
Wow, you are right - we have a very stupid usability problem/bug! We validate
the URI by the "http" part, and not the "www" etc. Thank you very much for
writing!

I'm a bit shocked that we didn't notice this until now!

P.S. It's now fixed, we will deploy it with the next release in a few days.

------
BorisBorisov91
Hi Community!

Exactly one year ago, I posted in HN that we had just released RemoteMore. We
have made a lot of progress since then.

Now we are a company with 7 employees and investors! There are 3700+
developers on our marketplace, and about 300+ companies that are hiring
remotely.

Find a remote developer job through our website:

[https://join.remotemore.com/hackernews](https://join.remotemore.com/hackernews)

~~~
BorisBorisov91
Feedback is more than welcome!

I hope you like what we have built :-)

